
Racist Comments Cost Conservative Parkland Student a Place at Harvard - admiralspoo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/17/us/parkland-kyle-kashuv-harvard.html
======
duckMuppet
They got him some two years later.

Beyond that, it really goes to show how much the university system is now
simply a credentialing system for certain individuals, so long as they
maintain the correct group affiliation it have individuals that can make the
necessary donations (and make sure it stays discreet, unlike the recent
Hollywood elites). Is there a place where individuals can study, and question,
and learn? Unfortunately not at the university.

~~~
eesmith
Huh? The university system (for rich people) has nearly always been that way.

Don't you remember that blacks and women - incorrect group affiliations! -
used to have a really hard time going to university?

Or the schools that generally didn't accept Jews? As I recall, the 'well-
rounded student' euphemism was because Jewish people tended to do better on
entrance tests, so there needed to be some justification for discounting that.

Or, recall how the universities (for rich people) used to have entrance
examinations which were biased towards the material taught at prep schools?
Funny how poorer people didn't learn so much Latin at their schools.

There's certainly places where 'individuals can study, and question, and
learn' \- try smaller universities where people aren't fighting for the name
cachet.

And ... stop the bad habit of thinking "person X went to Name Cachet
university therefore is more likely to be a good job candidate than person Y
who went to Less Well Known university."

